# CASSAZIONE



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

ANSA 2009-03-19 14:46                                                                                                     CASSAZIONE: AL CAPO SI PUO' DIRE 'CHI C.... CREDI DI ESSERE'







ROMA - Non è una frase da punire con il licenziamento quella con la quale, nell'ambito di un alterco, ci si rivolge al proprio capo dicendogli *"chi cazzo ti credi di essere?"*. La Cassazione ha convalidato la decisione con la quale la Corte d'appello di Napoli aveva detto 'no' al licenziamento di un ausiliario di una clinica privata, che si era rivolto così al suo capo durante una discussione. 

La Suprema corte - con la sentenza 6569 - ha dato per buono il verdetto della Corte napoletana, che ha giudicato una simile espressione "irriguardosa ma non minacciosa" e da considerarsi come "effetto di una reazione emotiva ed istintiva del lavoratore ai rimproveri ricevuti" dal capo, escludendo che il fatto possa costituire "vera e propria insubordinazione", tale da meritare la "sanzione espulsiva". Contro questa decisione, la casa di cura 'Alma mater' di Napoli ha protestato in Cassazione, sostenendo che Saverio M. doveva essere licenziato per il suo comportamento. Per due giorni consecutivi il lavoratore, incaricato di portare con un carrello le stoviglie per il vitto dei pazienti, ospitati in diversi piani, aveva rotto tutti i piatti e i bicchieri, perché pretendeva di portare il vasellame in un solo giro, e il terzo giorno aveva fatto sbattere il carrello contro le bombole d' ossigeno. 

L'amministratore delegato, Fabrizio C., lo aveva rimproverato e Saverio gli aveva risposto per le rime. In Cassazione, la clinica ha sostenuto che ciascuno di questi tre episodi, compreso quello culminato con la frase incriminata, poteva giustificare il licenziamento. Ma la Suprema corte ha detto 'no', ritenendo che nessun episodio, considerato a sé stante, poteva giustificare la perdita del posto. Tuttavia, il caso sarà riesaminato dalla Corte d'appello, che dovrà valutare se precedenti sanzioni disciplinari riportate da Saverio possano aggravare la sua posizione e motivare la sanzione espulsiva.















ECHECAZZZ!








​


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Dopo provo e ti dico come la prende....


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Marzo 2009)

quando si dice che un assunzione è peggio di un matrimonio


----------

